Ask HN: What do you backup your digital assets? - Brajeshwar
======
4d66ba06
On machines in our household I have mix of SpiderOak (very useful if you want
to back up a dual boot system and don't boot into it every 30 or 90 days like
some backup systems require) and Backblaze.

------
mitgraduate
I upload everything to s3 using duplicity.

